# cow green/high cup nick route



## Dan151 (18 Nov 2012)

Just been reading through MBUK 283 and realized that one of the pull out route maps is like 25 miles from me and I know how to get there with no problems. Has anyone ridden this route/part ridden it? It looks a challenge but with scenery like that I'll put up with the sweat and leg pain.

Here's the link to the route map - http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/mbuk-283-high-cup-nick

Cheers


----------



## Motozulu (21 Nov 2012)

Looks brilliant on the map - never done it in real life though. Will be travelling further afield in the summer so post on here how it went - piccies to if you can.


----------



## theloafer (28 Nov 2012)

hi dan
did the route from high cup nick to cow green as a short cut from duffton instead of going over hartside it was a very long time ago late 80,s was not much riding 

found this ...might be helpfull http://www.beamishoddsox.co.uk/Forum/tabid/60/forumid/2/postid/849/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------

